# Archive



## Pacers Fan

*2006-2007 Guess the Score*

Nov. 1 Pacers @ Charlotte: Pacersthebest
Nov. 3 Pacers vs. Hornets: Diable
Nov. 4 Pacers @ Knicks: 2dumb2live
Nov. 7 Pacers vs. Sixers: Pacers Fan
Nov. 8 Pacers @ Wizards: Jermaniac Fan
Nov. 10 Pacers vs. Magic: Box Man & Pacersthebest
Nov. 11 Pacers @ Bulls: Grangerx33
Nov. 15 Pacers @ Celtics: Pacersthebest
Nov. 17 Pacers vs. Nets: Box Man
Nov. 18 Pacers @ Bucks: Pacersthebest
Nov. 21 Pacers vs. Bucks: rock747
Nov. 22 Pacers @ Magic: Box Man
Nov. 24 Pacers vs. Cleveland: Pacerholic
Nov. 26 Pacers @ Raptors: Pacers Fan
Nov. 28 Pacers @ Blazers: Auggie
Nov. 29 Pacers @ Warriors: Pacers Fan

Dec. 1 Pacers @ Sonics: Pacersthebest
Dec. 2 Pacers @ Nuggets: iNdIaNa31PaCeRs
Dec. 4 Pacers @ Lakers: Pacersthebest
Dec. 6 Pacers vs. Orlando: Pacers Fan
Dec. 8 Pacers vs. Blazers: Auggie
Dec. 9 Pacers @ Cavs: Pacersthebest/Auggie
Dec. 11 Pacers @ Bulls: Box Man
Dec. 13 Pacers vs. Pistons: Pacers Fan
Dec. 15 Pacers vs. Knicks: iNdIaNa31PaCeRs
Dec. 17 Pacers vs. Jazz: clownskull
Dec. 20 Pacers @ Sixers: Pacersthebest
Dec. 22 Pacers @ Hawks: Pacersthebest
Dec. 23 Pacers vs. Wolves: Pacers Fan
Dec. 26 Pacers vs. Rockets: Pacersthebest
Dec. 29 Pacers @ Detroit: Box Man & Pacersthebest
Dec. 30 Pacers @ Bobcats: Pacersthebest

Jan. 4 Pacers @ Dallas: 76767
Jan. 6 Pacers @ Hornets: Auggie
Jan. 9 Pacers vs. Hawks: MillerTime
Jan. 10 Pacers @ Boston: Pacers Fan
Jan. 12 Pacers vs. Mavericks: Pacersthebest
Jan. 15 Pacers @ Nets: Knick_Killer31
Jan. 18 Pacers @ Heat: Knick_Killer31
Jan. 20 Pacers vs. Knicks: Knick_Killer31
Jan. 22 Pacers vs. Bulls: Pacersthebest
Jan. 24 Pacers vs. Heat: Pacers Fan & Box Man
Jan. 27 Pacers vs. Raptors: MillerTime & Grangerx33
Jan. 28 Pacers @ Detroit: Pacers Fan
Jan. 30 Pacers vs. Boston: Auggie

Feb. 2 Pacers vs. Lakers: Grangerx33 & Pacerholic
Feb. 3 Pacers @ Memphis: Auggie
Feb. 5 Pacers vs. Warriors: Pacersthebest
Feb. 7 Pacers vs. Sonics: Pacersthebest
Feb. 9 Pacers vs. Nuggets: Pacersthebest
Feb. 11 Pacers vs. Clippers: Pacers Fan
Feb. 14 Pacers vs. Grizzlies: Pacers Fan
Feb. 21 Pacers vs. Milwaukee: Box Man
Feb. 23 Pacers @ Raptors: Box Man
Feb. 25 Pacers vs. Kings: Pacersthebest
Feb. 27 Pacers vs. Suns: Box Man

March 2 Pacers @ Suns: clownskull
March 3 Pacers @ Clippers: Pacersthebest
March 6 Pacers @ Kings: clownskull
March 7 Pacers @ Jazz: Pacersthebest & Pacerholic
March 10 Pacers vs. Sixers: deekay
March 13 Pacers @ Wolves: deekay
March 17 vs. Hawks: Pacers Fan
March 20 Pacers @ Rockets: deekay
March 21 Pacers @ Spurs: deekay
March 23 Pacers vs. Heat: Pacers Fan
March 25 Pacers vs. Bulls: Pacers Fan & Pacersthebest
March 27 Pacers vs. Cleveland: Pacersthebest & Knick_Killer31
March 28 Pacers @ Nets: deekay
March 30 Pacers @ Magic: deekay

April 1 Pacers vs. Spurs: Pacersthebest
April 3 Pacers vs. Pistons: StephenJackson
April 6 Pacers @ Bobcats: Pacersthebest
April 7 Pacers vs. Celtics: deekay
April 10 Pacers @ Sixers: deekay
April 11 Pacers @ Bucks: Pacersthebest
April 13 Pacers @ Heat: Knick_Killer31
April 15 Pacers vs. Nets: Pacersthebest
April 17 Pacers @ Hawks: deekay
April 18 Pacers vs. Wizards: None

*2004-2005 Final Scores*

*1. PacersguyUSA- 15*
2. Larry Legend- 12
3. Pacers Fan- 11
3. Turkish Delight- 11
3. DJMD- 11
6. rock747- 9
6. Jermaniac Fan- 9
8. StephenJackson- 3
8. naptownpimp- 3
8. artestinsley- 3
8. BaLLiStiX17- 3
12. theo!- 2
12. Kekai23- 2
14. Midnight_Marauder- 1
14. CP26- 1
14. Tactics- 1
14. daschysta31- 1
14. HippieHair33- 1
14. Jones2011- 1
14. Copper- 1

*2005-2006 Final Scores*:

1. Pacers Fan- 14
2. Pacersthebest- 10
3. Larry Legend- 8
3. JayRedd- 8
5. Auggie- 7
6. PaCeRhOLiC- 6
7. rock747- 4
7. bbasok- 4
7. PacersguyUSA- 4
10. Jones2011- 3
10. jermaine7fan- 3
10. #16is#1- 3
13. DJMD- 2
13. MillerTime- 2
13. Jermaniac Fan- 2
13. jdohman- 2
13. Banjoriddim- 2
13. 31andOnly- 2
13. FullMetalAlchemist- 2
20. Cornrow Wallace- 1
20. edabomb- 1
20. Stephen Jackson- 1
20. back2newbelf- 1
20. shookem- 1
20. The Takeove- 1
20. alexander- 1
20. SHEED!- 1
20. myst- 1
20. clownskull- 1
20. Fred Jones- 1

*2006-2007 Final Scores:*

1. Pacersthebest- 26
2. Pacers Fan- 14
3. Box Man- 9
3. deekay- 9
5. Knick_Killer31- 7
6. Auggie- 6
7. Grangerx33- 3
7. Pacerholic- 3
7. clownskull- 3
10. MillerTime- 2
11. rock747- 1
11. Jermaniac Fan- 1
11. Diable- 1
11. 2dumb2live- 1
11. 76767- 1
11. StephenJackson- 1

*2005-2006 Monthly W/L Winners*:

November: StephenJackson
December: rock747
January: rock747
February: Banjoriddim, Juxtaposed, alexander, and Pacerholic
March: JayRedd
April: Auggie

*2006-2007 Monthly W/L Winners*:

January- Pacersthebest
February- Pacers Fan & Box Man
March- Pacerholic

*Posters of the Month*

June- TicN9neZ8 (Tactics, 52.17%)
July- Xavier8
August- TLR
September- MillerTime
October- PacersguyUSA
November- TicN9neZ8 (Tactics)
December- Pacers Fan

January- reisedogg (Midnight_Marauder)
February- R-Star
March- TicN9neZ8 (Tactics)
April- MillerTime
May- PacersguyUSA
July- Eamer
September- Pacers Fan
October- RP McMurphy/Theo4002 (Theo!)
November- StephenJackson
December- Turkish Delight (50%)

January- Pacers Fan (90.91%)
February- Bird Fan33 (Larry Legend)
March- StephenJackson (87.50%)
April- RP McMurphy (85.71%)
May- Pacers Fan (80%)
June- PacersguyUSA (57.14%)
July- pacerfan23 (37.5%) 
August- StephenJackson (33.3%)
September- MillerTime (53.85%) 
October- Pacers Fan (57.14%)
November- Larry Legend (42.11%) 
December- PaCeRhOLiC (66.67%) 
January- Stephen Jackson (43.75%) 
February- Pacers Fan- (42.86%)
March- Larry Legend (52.94%) 
April- Pacerholic (66.67%) 
May- StephenJackson (50%)

December 2006- Pacers Fan/Auggie- 25%

January- MillerTime (66.67%)
February- Knick_Killer31 (42.86%)
March - Pacersthebest/deekay/clownskull (22.22%)


Below are awards; some made by Box Man, but most made by Tactics.












































































































































































*Hall of Fame*:


----------



## Tactics

Done, good idea Pacers fan, if only you were 18 I'd reccomend you to mod.


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>Tactics</b>!
> Done, good idea Pacers fan, if only you were 18 I'd reccomend you to mod.


If the site's still around in 4 years.....


----------



## Pacers Fan

Guess the Score results now in the first post.


----------



## Gonzo

oops


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> Pacers: 89
> Celtics: 86


Please post your predictions in the game threads, and not the archive.


----------



## Pacers Fan

PacersguyUSA and Bird Fan33 jump out to an early tie. Your's truely has yet to win one.


----------



## Gonzo

PacersguyUSA jumps out ahead by 1 over Me


----------



## Gonzo

naptown pimp gets a win also, he tied with PacersguyUSA last night.


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> naptown pimp gets a win also, he tied with PacersguyUSA last night.


Maybe you should wait for me to tally up the scores so we don't have these mathematical errors.


----------



## Gonzo

Add 1 for RiDirkulous


----------



## Pacers Fan

PacersguyUSA takes the lead with 4.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Damn it I just can't win any of these this season. 
I'll catch up...

I hope


----------



## Pacers Fan

PacersguyUSA- 6
rock747- 3
Bird Fan33- 3
naptownpimp- 2
artestinsley- 2
StephenJackson- 1
theo4002/RiDirkulous/theo!- 1
Pacers Fan- 1
DJMD- 1
Midnight_Marauder- 1


----------



## Pacers Fan

*End of the Year Update*

PacersguyUSA- 7
Bird Fan33- 4
rock747- 3
Pacers Fan- 3
StephenJackson- 2
naptownpimp- 2
artestinsley- 2
theo- 1
DJMD- 1
Midnight_Marauder- 1
StephenJackson- 1
Turkish Delight- 1
Jermaniac Fan- 1


----------



## Gonzo

Second place for me isn't too bad.


----------



## Tersk

*Re: End of the Year Update*



> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> PacersguyUSA- 7
> Bird Fan33- 4
> rock747- 3
> Pacers Fan- 3
> StephenJackson- 2
> naptownpimp- 2
> artestinsley- 2
> theo- 1
> DJMD- 1
> Midnight_Marauder- 1
> StephenJackson- 1
> Turkish Delight- 1
> Jermaniac Fan- 1


See how I'm the first name out of everyone with 1 correct, yep I'm better than you all


----------



## rock747

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> Nov. 3rd Pacers vs Cavs: Pacersguyusa
> Nov. 5th Pacers vs Celtics: rock747
> Nov. 6th Pacers vs Bulls: Bird Fan33
> Nov. 9th Pacers vs T-Wolves: StephenJackson
> Nov. 10th Pacers vs Clippers: PacersguyUSA
> Nov. 12th Pacers vs 76ers: Bird Fan33
> Nov. 13th Pacers vs Knicks: PacersguyUSA/naptownpimp
> Nov. 17th Pacers vs Hawks: RiDirkulous
> Nov. 19th Pacers vs Pistons: Pacers Fan
> Nov. 20th Pacers vs Magic: Bird Fan33
> Nov. 23rd Pacers vs Celtics: rock747
> Nov. 25th Pacers vs Minnesota: rock747
> Nov. 26th Pacers vs Bobcats: artestinsley
> Nov. 28th Pacers vs Sonics: PacersguyUSA
> 
> Dec. 1st Pacers vs Clippers: artestinsley
> Dec. 3rd Pacers vs Kings: DJMD
> Dec. 4th Pacers vs GSW: Midnight_Marauder
> Dec. 7th Pacers vs Bucks: PacersguyUSA
> Dec. 10th Pacers vs Bucks: PacersguyUSA
> Dec. 11th Pacers vs Kings: naptownpimp
> Dec. 14th Pacers vs Hawks: StephenJackson
> Dec. 17th Pacers vs Raptors: PacersguyUSA
> Dec. 18th Pacers vs Bulls: Turkish Delight
> Dec. 22nd Pacers vs 76ers: Jermaniac Fan
> Dec. 25th Pacers vs Detroit: StephenJackson
> Dec. 27th Pacers vs Hornets: Pacers Fan
> Dec. 29th Pacers vs Bobcats: Bird Fan33
> Dec. 30th Pacers vs NJN: Pacers Fan
> 
> Jan. 4 Pacers vs Milwaukee: Bird Fan33 & StephenJackson
> Jan. 6 Pacers @ San Antonio: rock747
> Jan. 8 Pacers @ Dallas:
> Jan. 9 Pacers @ Phoenix:
> Jan. 11 Pacers @ Memphis:
> Jan. 14 Pacers vs Phoenix:
> Jan. 15 Pacers vs Orlando:
> Jan. 18 Pacers @ Houston:
> Jan. 19 Pacers @ New Orleans:
> Jan. 21 Pacers @ Miami:
> Jan. 22 Pacers vs Washington:
> Jan. 26 Pacers @ Boston:
> Jan. 27 Pacers vs Detroit:
> Jan. 29 Pacers vs Denver:
> Jan. 31 Pacers @ Philadelphia:


The san antonio game hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>rock747</b>!
> 
> 
> The san antonio game hasn't happened yet.


Fixed lol


----------



## DJMD

this needs to be updated.


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>DJMD</b>!
> this needs to be updated.


Of course, since you've won twice this year.

PacersguyUSA- 7
rock747- 4
Bird Fan33- 4
StephenJackson- 3
DJMD- 3
Pacers Fan- 3
naptownpimp- 2
artestinsley- 2
Jermaniac Fan- 2
Turkish Delight- 2
theo- 1
Midnight_Marauder- 1


Last Updated: Jan. 11 @ Memphis


----------



## PacersguyUSA

I think I have 9 now.


----------



## Turkish Delight

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> I think I have 9 now.


How do you get so lucky?


----------



## Pacers Fan

PacersguyUSA- 9
rock747- 4
Bird Fan33- 4
Pacers Fan- 4
StephenJackson- 3
DJMD- 3
artestinsley- 3
Turkish Delight- 3
naptownpimp- 2
Jermaniac Fan- 2
theo- 2
Midnight_Marauder- 1

Pacersguy will be hard to catch

Last Updated: Jan. 21 @ Miami


----------



## PacersguyUSA

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> 
> 
> How do you get so lucky?


A couple of years ago I wanted to be a statistician cause I like analyzing trends and stuff.


----------



## Turkish Delight

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> A couple of years ago I wanted to be a statistician cause I like analyzing trends and stuff.


That's pretty cool. I'm pretty intrested in that too, but I decided to go into Law instead.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Update:

PacersguyUSA- 10
rock747- 7
DJMD- 5
Bird Fan33- 4
Pacers Fan- 4
Jermaniac Fan- 4
Turkish Delight- 4
StephenJackson- 3
artestinsley- 3
naptownpimp- 2
theo- 2
Midnight_Marauder- 1
CP26- 1

Last Updated: Feb. 9th vs Charlotte


----------



## DJMD

I'm moving on up the list


----------



## Pacers Fan

*Re: Guess the Score Archive*

PacersguyUSA- 10
rock747- 7
Bird Fan33- 7
DJMD- 6
Turkish Delight- 6
Jermaniac Fan- 5
Pacers Fan- 4
StephenJackson- 3
artestinsley- 3
naptownpimp- 2
theo- 2
Midnight_Marauder- 1
CP26- 1

Last Updated: Feb. 26 vs New York


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Guess the Score Archive*

How about another update?
I'm catching up.


----------



## Pacers Fan

*Re: Guess the Score Archive*



Turkish Delight said:


> How about another update?
> I'm catching up.


I'm trying to update it once or twice a month for the element of surprise. Since you asked...

PacersguyUSA- 10
Bird Fan33- 8
Turkish Delight- 8
rock747- 7
DJMD- 7
Jermaniac Fan- 6
Pacers Fan- 4
StephenJackson- 3
artestinsley- 3
naptownpimp- 2
theo- 2
Midnight_Marauder- 1
CP26- 1


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Guess the Score Archive*

Oh I didn't know.
Well it's good to see that I made a huge comeback of late.
I am within striking distance of 1st now.


----------



## Pacers Fan

*Re: Guess the Score Archive*

1. PacersguyUSA- 12
2. Turkish Delight- 9
2. rock747- 9
2. DJMD- 9
5. Bird Fan33- 8
5. Jermaniac Fan- 8
7. Pacers Fan- 6
8. StephenJackson- 3
8. artestinsley- 3
10. naptownpimp- 2
10. theo- 2
12. Midnight_Marauder- 1
12. CP26- 1
12. Tactics- 1
12. BaLLiStiX17- 1
12. daschysta31- 1

With 11 games remaining at the end of March.


----------



## Pacers Fan

*Re: Guess the Score Archive*

Final Count at the end of the regular season:

1. PacersguyUSA- 15
2. Turkish Delight- 11
3. Larry Legend- 10
3. DJMD- 10
5. rock747- 9
6. Pacers Fan- 8
6. Jermaniac Fan- 8
8. artestinsley- 3
8. StephenJackson- 3
10. naptownpimp- 2
11. Midnight_Marauder- 1
11. theo!- 1
11. CP26- 1
11. Tactics- 1
11. BaLLiStiX17- 1
11. daschysta31- 1
11. HippieHair33- 1

PacersguyUSA is still catchable if we play enough playoff games.


----------



## Kekai

*Re: Guess the Score Archive*

Damn your game is so hard. I never won....


----------



## HippieHair33

*Re: Guess the Score Archive*

i hate to be a dick, but when you think about it, you could win easily just be going agains the pacers in every game. i mean, everybody says the pacers will win in every game, no matter who we play. so all ya gotta do is say they'll lose and you'll get a point for every single pacer loss while the rest of the guys divide the wins between them... kinda conceited.... 

congrats pacersguyUSA. damn statistician... :curse:


----------



## Gonzo

Pacers Fan said:


> Tactics used to make awards for whoever won the poster of the month. If anyone would want to continue this (cough Larry Legend cough) than they can go ahead.


What kind of award do I make? It's not like everyone is a SM and can have their own avatar. It also sucks that we cant have images on our signatures...

If anyone has award ideas let me know...


----------



## Pacers Fan

Larry Legend said:


> What kind of award do I make? It's not like everyone is a SM and can have their own avatar. It also sucks that we cant have images on our signatures...
> 
> If anyone has award ideas let me know...


Do you see the attachments up there? Just make something similar to those. You're creative.


----------



## Gonzo

I'll work on something when I get home tonight.

Who do you want me to make them for? Last months winner or should I wait for this months voting to end?


----------



## Pacers Fan

Larry Legend said:


> I'll work on something when I get home tonight.
> 
> Who do you want me to make them for? Last months winner or should I wait for this months voting to end?


Just wait until RP wins this month's and start from there. Try to make them the same size as the previous ones.


----------



## Gonzo

Pacers Fan said:


> Just wait until RP wins this month's and start from there. Try to make them the same size as the previous ones.


That's what I was going to do...

I might request for the posters favorite player, and put him in there.

The hard thing will be making the background look cool...


----------



## Pacers Fan

Larry Legend said:


> I might request for the posters favorite player, and put him in there.


I think you should do that with the Hall of Fame. Ask the Hall of Famer what number they want and put their name on a Pacers jersey.


----------



## Gonzo

Pacers Fan said:


> I think you should do that with the Hall of Fame. Ask the Hall of Famer what number they want and put their name on a Pacers jersey.


Hall of Fame? Who's in it?


----------



## Pacers Fan

Larry Legend said:


> Hall of Fame? Who's in it?


Ask StephenJackson for the link.


----------



## StephenJackson

Pacers Fan said:


> Ask StephenJackson for the link.


I'm not even sure who is in the HOF, but I think this is what you are looking for:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=56374


----------



## Gonzo

StephenJackson said:


> I'm not even sure who is in the HOF, but I think this is what you are looking for:
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=56374



I can't tell who is already in it, it looks like we never finished the nominations...


----------



## StephenJackson

Larry Legend said:


> I can't tell who is already in it, it looks like we never finished the nominations...



Yeah, I really don't know what was going on with that. I just joined the site this year.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Larry Legend said:


> I can't tell who is already in it, it looks like we never finished the nominations...


Tactics and R-Star are currently in. The next two times we tried it became a mess and I don't think anyone was inducted. I'll start one in July where you can nominate 5 posters and the two with the highest number of votes get in.


----------



## Gonzo

Pacers Fan said:


> Tactics and R-Star are currently in. The next two times we tried it became a mess and I don't think anyone was inducted. I'll start one in July where you can nominate 5 posters and the two with the highest number of votes get in.


Tactics and R-Star never post over here anymore, so I'll just wait untill you start a new one in July.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Larry Legend said:


> Tactics and R-Star never post over here anymore, so I'll just wait untill you start a new one in July.


That doesn't take away from the fact that they're in the Hall of Fame. Just PM them and ask which number they want.


----------



## Gonzo

Pacers Fan said:


> That doesn't take away from the fact that they're in the Hall of Fame. Just PM them and ask which number they want.


I'll make one for R-Star, if Tic really wants one, he can make a cool one himself.


----------



## StephenJackson

Yeah, it seems to make sense to do it the way that has been described. I think July is a good time to get it going too. It's good to finally get this thing organized.


----------



## Gonzo

Well, R-Star hasn't answered my pm yet.

Here's RP's award for winning poster of the month.


----------



## Tersk

*Re: Guess the Score Archive*



Pacers Fab said:


> 1. PacersguyUSA- 15
> 2. Turkish Delight- 11
> 3. Larry Legend- 10
> 3. DJMD- 10
> 5. rock747- 9
> 6. Pacers Fan- 8
> 6. Jermaniac Fan- 8
> 8. artestinsley- 3
> 8. StephenJackson- 3
> 10. naptownpimp- 2
> 11. Midnight_Marauder- 1
> 11. theo!- 1
> 11. CP26- 1
> 11. Tactics- 1
> 11. BaLLiStiX17- 1
> 11. daschysta31- 1
> 11. HippieHair33- 1





Pacers Fan said:


> 1. PacersguyUSA- 12
> 2. Turkish Delight- 9
> 2. rock747- 9
> 2. DJMD- 9
> 5. Bird Fan33- 8
> 5. Jermaniac Fan- 8
> 7. Pacers Fan- 6
> 8. StephenJackson- 3
> 8. artestinsley- 3
> 10. naptownpimp- 2
> 10. theo- 2
> 12. Midnight_Marauder- 1
> 12. CP26- 1
> 12. Tactics- 1
> 12. BaLLiStiX17- 1
> 12. daschysta31- 1
> 
> With 11 games remaining at the end of March.


How do I go from 2 vistories..to 1?


----------



## StephenJackson

*Re: Guess the Score Archive*



Theo! said:


> How do I go from 2 vistories..to 1?


Maybe you walked under a -1 wicket?


----------



## Pacers Fan

*Re: Guess the Score Archive*



Theo! said:


> How do I go from 2 vistories..to 1?


I miscounted on the 2. You really do have one.


----------



## StephenJackson

*Re: Guess the Score Archive*



Pacers Fan said:


> I miscounted on the 2. You really do have one.



I like my explanation better.


----------



## Pacers Fan

*Re: Guess the Score Archive*



StephenJackson said:


> I like my explanation better.


Well, I don't understand your explanation.


----------



## StephenJackson

*Re: Guess the Score Archive*



Pacers Fan said:


> Well, I don't understand your explanation.



Here, I've illustrated it for you.


----------



## Pacers Fan

*Re: Guess the Score Archive*

I feel like giving an update:

1. PacersguyUSA- 15
2. Larry Legend- 12
3. Turkish Delight- 11
3. DJMD- 11
4. Pacers Fan- 10
5. rock747- 9
6. Jermaniac Fan- 8
7. BaLLiStiX17- 3
7. artestinsley- 3
7. StephenJackson- 3
8. naptownpimp- 2
8. Kekai23- 2
9. Midnight_Marauder- 1
9. theo!- 1
9. CP26- 1
9. Tactics- 1
9. daschysta31- 1
9. HippieHair33- 1 

Assuming Detroit wins the series, the only people who can catch PacersguyUSA are Pacers Fan, DJMD, Turkish, and Larry Legend.


----------



## R-Star

Larry Legend said:


> Well, R-Star hasn't answered my pm yet.
> 
> Here's RP's award for winning poster of the month.



Jersey looks sick, thanks alot for the effort you put in. Reminds me of the old days too much when I had more time and I could post with you guys alot more. Anyways, thanks alot bro.


----------



## R-Star

One more quick question too. If you ever have the time can you resize that to 150-150 so I can fit it in an avatar? It would make a pretty nice avy. If not thats cool, Im just glad you made it in the first place.


----------



## Gonzo

R-Star said:


> One more quick question too. If you ever have the time can you resize that to 150-150 so I can fit it in an avatar? It would make a pretty nice avy. If not thats cool, Im just glad you made it in the first place.


That's a pretty good idea. I'll try to get to it sometime this weekend.


----------



## R-Star

Larry Legend said:


> That's a pretty good idea. I'll try to get to it sometime this weekend.



Sounds good, thanks.


----------



## Gonzo

R-Star said:


> Sounds good, thanks.


----------



## R-Star

Thanks.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Damn that looks sick R-Star.


----------



## Pacers Fan

And our final total comes down to:

1. PacersguyUSA- 15
2. Larry Legend- 12
3. Pacers Fan- 11
3. Turkish Delight- 11
3. DJMD- 11
6. rock747- 9
6. Jermaniac Fan- 9
8. StephenJackson- 3
8. naptownpimp- 3
8. artestinsley- 3
8. BaLLiStiX17- 3
12. theo!- 2
12. Kekai23- 2
14. Midnight_Marauder- 1
14. CP26- 1
14. Tactics- 1
14. daschysta31- 1
14. HippieHair33- 1
14. Jones2011- 1
14. Copper- 1

Congratulations to PacersguyUSA, our 2004-2005 Guess the Score champion!


----------



## Pacers Fan

*November Totals:*

rock747- 3
Pacers Fan- 3
Indystarza- 2
Jermaniac Fan- 1
MillerTime- 1
Banjoriddim- 1
Pacersthebest- 1
Cornrow Wallace- 1
DJMD- 1
PaCeRhOLiC- 1 
PacersguyUSA- 1
jermaine7fan- 1
Jones2011- 1


----------



## Pacers Fan

*Totals after December*:

1. Pacers Fan- 6
2. Pacersthebest- 3
2. rock747- 3
4. Indystarza- 2
4. MillerTime- 2
4. PacersguyUSA- 2
4. jermaine7fan- 2
8. Jermaniac Fan- 1
8. Banjoriddim- 1
8. Cornrow Wallace- 1
8. DJMD- 1
8. PaCeRhOLiC- 1 
8. Jones2011- 1
8. edabomb- 1
8. back2newbelf- 1
8. Larry Legend- 1
shookem- 1

PacersguyUSA has some ground to make up this year.


----------



## Pacers Fan

*Totals after January*:

1. Pacers Fan- 9
2. Pacersthebest- 5
3. rock747- 4
4. Larry Legend- 4
5. PaCeRhOLiC- 3
5. PacersguyUSA- 3
7. Indystarza- 2
7. MillerTime- 2
7. jermaine7fan- 2
7. DJMD- 2
7. Jones2011- 2
12. Jermaniac Fan- 1
12. Banjoriddim- 1
12. Cornrow Wallace- 1
12. JayRedd- 1
12. edabomb- 1
12. Stephen Jackson- 1
12. back2newbelf- 1
12. shookem- 1
12. The Takeove- 1


----------



## Pacers Fan

Totals after February:

1. Pacers Fan- 10
2. Pacersthebest- 6
2. Larry Legend- 6
4. PaCeRhOLiC- 5
5. rock747- 4
6. PacersguyUSA- 3
6. Jones2011- 3
6. jermaine7fan- 3
9. DJMD- 2
9. Indystarza- 2
9. MillerTime- 2
9. Jermaniac Fan- 2
9. jdohman- 2
14. Banjoriddim- 1
14. Cornrow Wallace- 1
14. JayRedd- 1
14. edabomb- 1
14. Stephen Jackson- 1
14. back2newbelf- 1
14. shookem- 1
14. The Takeove- 1
14. alexander- 1


----------



## Pacers Fan

Totals after March:

1. Pacers Fan- 11
2. Larry Legend- 8
2. JayRedd- 8
4. Pacersthebest- 7
5. PaCeRhOLiC- 5
6. rock747- 4
6. PacersguyUSA- 4
8. Jones2011- 3
8. jermaine7fan- 3
8. Auggie- 3
11. DJMD- 2
11. Indystarza- 2
11. MillerTime- 2
11. Jermaniac Fan- 2
11. jdohman- 2
16. Banjoriddim- 1
16. Cornrow Wallace- 1
16. edabomb- 1
16. Stephen Jackson- 1
16. back2newbelf- 1
16. shookem- 1
16. The Takeove- 1
16. alexander- 1
16. bbasok- 1
16. SHEED!- 1
16. #16is#1- 1
16. myst- 1
16. 31andOnly- 1


----------



## Auggie

on a sidenote: Auggie = Indystarza, hehe, not that it matters much...

good work :cheers:


----------



## Pacers Fan

Final Totals:

1. Pacers Fan- 14
2. Pacersthebest- 10
3. Larry Legend- 8
3. JayRedd- 8 
5. Auggie- 7
6. PaCeRhOLiC- 6
7. rock747- 4
7. bbasok- 4
7. PacersguyUSA- 4
10. Jones2011- 3
10. jermaine7fan- 3
10. #16is#1- 3
13. DJMD- 2
13. MillerTime- 2
13. Jermaniac Fan- 2
13. jdohman- 2
13. Banjoriddim- 2
13. 31andOnly- 2
13. FullMetalAlchemist- 2
20. Cornrow Wallace- 1
20. edabomb- 1
20. Stephen Jackson- 1
20. back2newbelf- 1
20. shookem- 1
20. The Takeove- 1
20. alexander- 1
20. SHEED!- 1
20. myst- 1 
20. clownskull- 1
20. Fred Jones- 1

Winner of this year's guess the score: Pacers Fan.


----------



## bbasok

Pacers Fan said:


> Final Totals:
> 
> 1. Pacers Fan- 14
> 2. Pacersthebest- 10
> 3. Larry Legend- 8
> 3. JayRedd- 8
> 5. Auggie- 7
> 6. PaCeRhOLiC- 6
> 7. rock747- 4
> 7. bbasok- 4
> 7. PacersguyUSA- 4
> 10. Jones2011- 3
> 10. jermaine7fan- 3
> 10. #16is#1- 3
> 13. DJMD- 2
> 13. MillerTime- 2
> 13. Jermaniac Fan- 2
> 13. jdohman- 2
> 13. Banjoriddim- 2
> 13. 31andOnly- 2
> 13. FullMetalAlchemist- 2
> 20. Cornrow Wallace- 1
> 20. edabomb- 1
> 20. Stephen Jackson- 1
> 20. back2newbelf- 1
> 20. shookem- 1
> 20. The Takeove- 1
> 20. alexander- 1
> 20. SHEED!- 1
> 20. myst- 1
> 20. clownskull- 1
> 20. Fred Jones- 1
> 
> Winner of this year's guess the score: Pacers Fan.




congrats :clap:


----------



## Pacersthebest

Lol, this is the first time I see that I was second :biggrin:


----------



## Knick Killer

what the...


----------



## Pacers Fan

Totals after November 2006 (not including the first December game):

Pacersthebest- 4
Pacers Fan- 3
Box Man- 3
Fred Jones- 1
rock747- 1
Pacerholic- 1
Auggie- 1
Jermaniac Fan- 1
Diable- 1
2dumb2live- 1


----------



## Pacers Fan

Totals after December:

1. Pacersthebest- 12
2. Pacers Fan- 6
3. Box Man- 5
4. Auggie- 3
5. iNdIaNa31PaCeRs- 2
6. Fred Jones- 1
6. rock747- 1
6. Pacerholic- 1
6. Jermaniac Fan- 1
6. Diable- 1
6. 2dumb2live- 1
6. clownskull- 1


----------



## Pacersthebest

Wow already 12 wins, I had a pretty good month :biggrin: 

Already more wins than last season :clap2:


----------



## Knick Killer

Pacersthebest said:


> Wow already 12 wins, I had a pretty good month :biggrin:
> 
> Already more wins than last season :clap2:



"I'll catch you somehow..just wait.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Totals after January:

1. Pacersthebest- 14
2. Pacers Fan- 9
3. Box Man- 6
4. Auggie- 5
4. Knick_Killer31- 5
6. MillerTime- 2
6. Grangerx33- 2
7. rock747- 1
7. Pacerholic- 1
7. Jermaniac Fan- 1
7. Diable- 1
7. 2dumb2live- 1
7. clownskull- 1
7. 76767- 1


----------



## Pacers Fan

Totals after February:

1. Pacersthebest- 18
2. Pacers Fan- 11
3. Box Man- 9
4. Auggie- 6
5. Knick_Killer31- 5
6. Grangerx33- 3
7. MillerTime- 2
7. Pacerholic- 2 
9. rock747- 1
9. Jermaniac Fan- 1
9. Diable- 1
9. 2dumb2live- 1
9. clownskull- 1
9. 76767- 1


----------



## Pacers Fan

Totals after March:

1. Pacersthebest- 22
2. Pacers Fan- 14
3. Box Man- 9
4. deekay- 6
4. Auggie- 6
4. Knick_Killer31- 6
7. Grangerx33- 3
7. Pacerholic- 3
7. clownskull- 3
10. MillerTime- 2
11. rock747- 1
11. Jermaniac Fan- 1
11. Diable- 1
11. 2dumb2live- 1
11. 76767- 1

Heh, I have to win all 9 guess the scores in April to beat Pacersthebest.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Final:

1. Pacersthebest- 26
2. Pacers Fan- 14
3. Box Man- 9
3. deekay- 9
5. Knick_Killer31- 7
6. Auggie- 6
7. Grangerx33- 3
7. Pacerholic- 3
7. clownskull- 3
10. MillerTime- 2
11. rock747- 1
11. Jermaniac Fan- 1
11. Diable- 1
11. 2dumb2live- 1
11. 76767- 1
11. StephenJackson- 1


----------



## Pacersthebest

Pacers Fan said:


> Final:
> 
> 1. Pacersthebest- 26
> 2. Pacers Fan- 14
> 3. Box Man- 9
> 3. deekay- 9
> 5. Knick_Killer31- 7
> 6. Auggie- 6
> 7. Grangerx33- 3
> 7. Pacerholic- 3
> 7. clownskull- 3
> 10. MillerTime- 2
> 11. rock747- 1
> 11. Jermaniac Fan- 1
> 11. Diable- 1
> 11. 2dumb2live- 1
> 11. 76767- 1
> 11. StephenJackson- 1


What a nice win :clap: :clap2: :cheers:


----------

